# IMC - Immuron Limited



## System (18 April 2012)

Immuron Limited (IMC) is a biopharmaceutical company in Australia. IMC's product ranges target infectious diseases of the gastrointestinal tract, chronic diseases such as fatty liver (NASH), and prevention of influenza. IMC currently has one product in the market and seven products under research and development process.

http://www.immuron.com


----------



## greggles (13 March 2018)

Immuron Limited doing well over the last few days. Heavy volume today and share price up 9.5c to 48.5c.


----------



## pixel (13 March 2018)

that chart could be almost interpreted as a Cup & Handle.


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2018)

IMC is developing some cutting edge immunotherapies. Showing a volatile but slow uptrend and can jump on any positive results as it did on 8th of March when reported +ve results of a clinical trial.


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*Immuron reports positive results from Travelan testing, develops anti-dysentery vaccine products*

_Australian biopharmaceutical company Immuron (ASX: IMC) has reported positive results from a study designed to test the efficacy of Travelan anti-dysentery medication on non-human primates.


The placebo-controlled Shigellosis challenge study was conducted by the US Armed Forces Research Institute of Medical Sciences under a co-operative research and development agreement which Immuron has in place with the US Department of Defence.


It was designed to determine the potential of Travelan as a preventative treatment for US military personnel and civilians stationed or travelling in locations around the world where such infections may be debilitating. More..._


----------



## barney (21 July 2020)

Anyone who owns this is having a fun day   

Make that a fun few weeks!  Nice if you can find them.


----------



## aus_trader (21 July 2020)

barney said:


> Anyone who owns this is having a fun day
> 
> Make that a fun few weeks!  Nice if you can find them.
> 
> ...



DNH, but wow


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2020)

I had this one in my bio watchlist.
Just so I could feel empty when this happens


----------



## aus_trader (21 July 2020)

These Biotech stocks are great for a heart malfunction, up few hundred % in a day and down 70%+ on another day... 

Would've been nice to have been in IMC yesterday though


----------



## mordrax (23 July 2020)

I did a quick scalp of IMC on Tuesday.
I jumped in at 93 cents and then out at 88!
Then I called it a day.


----------



## aus_trader (23 July 2020)

mordrax said:


> I did a quick scalp of IMC on Tuesday.
> I jumped in at 93 cents and then out at 88!
> Then I called it a day.




You'd be glad you got out at 88c ! 

It's turning out to be a wild ride, which is usually the case with Biotech stocks in my experience as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

G'day to all the biotech experts at ASF (@Knobby22  et al),

Is there some validity/potential to their claims that caused the share price to spike to hit 90c a couple of months back ?






Price has slowly drifted back down to around a third of that 90c spike as I write...





Any good ?


----------



## Knobby22 (16 September 2020)

Using milk powder as a placebo?
Increases cell viability - what does that even mean?

Compare this to SPLs announcements with a similar product which is being released into first half market next year. Proven effective.

I would be careful. 
(First impression only, haven't looked closely at the company).


----------



## Knobby22 (16 September 2020)

I have had a closer look. Their products deal with gut bacterial infections and they have a traveller's product that is meant to help control diarrhoea.
They are in phase 2 testing with US Defence. One has failed, more candidates though.

Just had a raising as running out of cash.

I can't see how their products would have much effect on Covid except maybe inflammation.


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I have had a closer look. Their products deal with gut bacterial infections and they have a traveller's product that is meant to help control diarrhoea.
> They are in phase 2 testing with US Defence. One has failed, more candidates though.
> 
> Just had a raising as running out of cash.
> ...



Thanks for having a deeper look at it @Knobby22


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2020)

Just had a look myself and came to similar conclusion to @Knobby22 . The coronavirus isn't associated with gut problems. It's a respiratory pathogen. While it's interesting that it does prevent the virus from replicating in the gut it's not doing anything to the virus in the respiratory tract. 

The chart is a classic "pump and dump" example that's seen in the charts of a few biotech and oil/gas drillers. It's no wonder that frustrated long term holders took advantage of the CV news to sell their holdings at much higher prices. 

IMC does have something worthwhile if it works as intended (stopping travelers' diarrhoea).


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Just had a look myself and came to similar conclusion to @Knobby22 . The coronavirus isn't associated with gut problems. It's a respiratory pathogen. While it's interesting that it does prevent the virus from replicating in the gut it's not doing anything to the virus in the respiratory tract.
> 
> The chart is a classic "pump and dump" example that's seen in the charts of a few biotech and oil/gas drillers. It's no wonder that frustrated long term holders took advantage of the CV news to sell their holdings at much higher prices.
> 
> IMC does have something worthwhile if it works as intended (stopping travelers' diarrhoea).



Thanks @peter2. I think a lot of spec firms have gotten on the COVID band wagon to toot their horn and attract some attention. Some may be more legitimate than others, but this one looks to be just smoke without a fire 🥴, if it's fallen this far from the spike, looks like there is little chance of re-igniting it with news flow...


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

See above posts for some opinions. I don't have an opinion on it either way. 
Just a chart. I notice it didn't trade for a while?


----------



## aus_trader (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> See above posts for some opinions. I don't have an opinion on it either way.
> Just a chart. I notice it didn't trade for a while?
> 
> View attachment 135633



There was a Trading Halt that got extended into a Suspension, so the gap in trading before Market Update to start trading on the exchange.


----------



## rcw1 (29 December 2022)

Good morning
Speeding ticket of the day going to IMC 
31.43% at the minute.

Not holding

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

